# Artists @ Play Make-up course Perth



## natali (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've been looking into doing a part time make-up course in Perth. I've been recommended Artist @ Play which I’ve been told is run by the manager at the MAC counter in Myer and uses MAC products in the training. My only problem is that I can't find any info about this course and the only way I think I can get any info is to go to the MAC counter and see her in person. I’ve tried going in once but she wasn’t there and I don’t go into the city too often. 

Has anybody done a course through Artist @ Play or know anything about it? I'm also not sure if I’ve posted this in the he right place, i'm new here - if I haven’t I’m sorry.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Esme (Sep 22, 2008)

Ohhhh, geez, I wanna know about this, too!!!! If you find out please, please PM me or post back here. I will ask around and see what I can find out, too.
How exciting!!
Edit - I googled and here is what I found --

Artists @ Play
Make-Up Artists & Supplies - Perth City, WA
Address
858 Hay St
Perth City
WA, 6000
Australia

Ph:  0412 002 695

I will try giving them a call tomorrow and see what is up!!


----------



## natali (Sep 23, 2008)

Can you let me know how you go with calling them?? I might give them a call aswell, i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## stella89 (Sep 23, 2008)

i was going to do this course, but i never heard back from her... another girl on this board actually paid a deposit for it but carol took forever to schedule the next set of classes, so she just ended up going to perth college of beauty therapy.

a lot of the girls who work at that counter have done it themselves and they will tell you its a great course, but unless you plan on working for MAC, then it seems pretty much the same as any other makeup course in perth, except you use exclusively MAC products (i think u get a 20% discount to put towards products for your kit) - which isnt necessarily a good thing if you're wanting to do freelance work... we all know how much MAC foundations suck! 

but give them a call and they should send you out some info sheets! and talk to some of the girls at myer perth and see what they have to say about it


----------



## Esme (Sep 23, 2008)

That is kind of good to know. I called and left a message, but I was on the switchboard at work (yeah, I'm the Switch Bitch) and couldn't wait for someone to come on the line. We will see if they call me back. I am thinking about Volona, but I have to finish my Aromatherapy course first.


----------



## natali (Sep 24, 2008)

It's a shame she didn't get back to you stella 89. I called her and on voicemail it gave her email address. I've emailed her so now I’ll just wait and see if I hear anything back.

I was also looking at Velona or Perth college of beauty therapy. I might look into them a bit further as a back up if Carol doesn't get back to me.

If i do hear from here i'll let you know


----------



## Esme (Sep 24, 2008)

Again, let me know what you find out, please? I talked to Volona College today. Their Cert II in Makeup artistry is part time, 8 weeks and is under $700. I might do that because I could keep my job and get a foot in the door maybe.


----------



## natali (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey!

Carol got back to me and now I just have to wait to receive the info in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is something else that may interest you: http://www.maccosmetics.com.au/whats_new/events.tmpl
It's a seminar on the latest techniques and products and you get to try out the MAC Products and brushes. I didn’t even know these seminars existed but I think they happen every 2 weeks! Its $120 to go but it's redeemable on products on the day.

I'll let you know about the course when I get the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I know is that it's held on Mondays nights and goes for 6 weeks. Has she called you back yet?


----------



## Esme (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone called me twice this morning, but I couldn't get to my mobile quick enough. I will go try her again now. Thanks, that is a really reasonable price.


----------



## natali (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea it sounded good when the girl at MAC Explained it to me. I think Carols make-up course isn't too expensive either, the  make-up artist that told me about it said she paid $500 to do it, but that 4 years ago so i don't know how much it'd gone up since then??? I'll find out soon hopefully.


----------

